# Key Favourites



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know very much, so I'd like to learn more about keys.

Would you like to join me in a game based on the different keys used in classical music?

Desperately seeking enlightenment.

The keys are taken in the order - A major, A minor - B major, B minor - C major, C minor etc. The next poster takes the next key due, and names a favourite or lovely piece of music written in that key. If a link can be provided, so much the better. 
When the last in the series - G minor - has been posted, the next person can return to A major, so long as their piece isn't the same as the last A major piece.
If you'd like to add comments on the usage of your particular key, and its affect, as you see it, that would be very nice, and could make for a good discussion.

All pieces are welcome, popular and obvious, or esoteric, or what have you. Coming to classical music so late, I for one will benefit from any and every post. Thanks in advance. :tiphat:

I'll start, with Beethoven's 7th Symphony in A major:





I couldn't comment on any specific character that A major has, except that I've noticed it's used a lot in Scottish folk music. Scott Skinner, the Victorian fiddler, was particularly fond of it, and in his tunes it sounds sharp and skirling. But in classical music, it is probably very different.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm confused now. The symphony you chose was in A major, but the movement you Youtubed is in A minor. So which key is next? 

Also, I assume we can include the flats and sharps, like B flat major and C sharp minor.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

For A minor, I'll nominate *Tchaikovksy's Piano Trio*.






I'm not going to pretend that I can ever tell the difference between keys and detect different atmospheres in them ... in any case, I'm sure A minor contributes to this piece being one of the most sorrowful outbursts in all chamber music.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

maestro267 said:


> I'm confused now. The symphony you chose was in A major, but the movement you Youtubed is in A minor. So which key is next?
> 
> Also, I assume we can include the flats and sharps, like B flat major and C sharp minor.


Oh, sorry - just my ignorance. It's A minor, which Skilmarilion has just posted. Will go back and change mine. 
Thanks for the tip-off! 

So the next piece up should be in B major.
Don't worry if you simultaneously post with someone else, by the way. It doesn't matter at all having two contributions for the same key, and if they're the same, that sort of reinforces things!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

B Major is a little weird. Getting too close to the bottom of the circle for it to be terribly popular.

HOWEVER, Chopin was a big fan, due to the way the B major scale worked naturally with the hand, so I'll go with a nice little piece, his 3rd nocturne in B major (op. 9/3):


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

B Minor: Dvorak Cello Concerto!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Schubert's String Quintet in C Major. If ever a piece deserved an exclamation point, it's this one.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

C Minor Beethoven Symphony #5!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

D Major: Brahms Violin Concerto


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

D Minor: Brahms Piano Concerto #1


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

E Major - Bach WTC, Book II: Prelude & Fugue in E major


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

E Minor - Sibelius Symphony No.1 in E minor


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

F major: Beethoven Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"





Went for the most obvious one!

Edit: Why are the "black keys" being skipped? No B-flat, D-flat, and E-flat?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Edit: Why are the "black keys" being skipped? No B-flat, D-flat, and E-flat?


Duh - because I forgot them! Taggart reminded me this afternoon. What do you think? After this cycle is completed, the next one could be A flat major/minor and so on?

What a nit-wit I am. It's a good job I don't have any reputation to maintain! 
:tiphat:But thanks for all the contributions so far, amigos - I'm going to work through them & see if the different keys suggest any different effects or affects.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

F minor: Tchaikovsky Symphony #4!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Duh - because I forgot them! Taggart reminded me this afternoon. What do you think? After this cycle is completed, the next one could be A flat major/minor and so on?
> 
> What a nit-wit I am. It's a good job I don't have any reputation to maintain!
> :tiphat:But thanks for all the contributions so far, amigos - I'm going to work through them & see if the different keys suggest any different effects or affects.


Don't let it bother you. Mahlerian is #'er than most of us.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

G major - Bach's Goldberg Variations, obviously!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

G minor - Mozart's Symphony #40

A masterpiece forever!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Posted simultaneously with :tiphat: Shangoyal - two gorgeous pieces for the price of one! 

Dido's Lament is in G minor - Purcell.






Note that the next key for the next poster is a Black Note A Major Scale - sharp or flat, as pleaseth you. Then A minor black note, then B major black note and so on...

Or that's the theory... 

*Edit: the next piece should be in the key of A# major or A flat major, as the poster chooses. That is, a black note scale on the piano.

The next after that would be A# minor or A flat minor, as the poster wishes...

But don't ask me to explain - I am just trying to live up to Taggart & Mahlerian & PetrB, while talking through my hat. *


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Posted simultaneously with :tiphat: Shangoyal - two gorgeous pieces for the price of one!
> 
> Dido's Lament is in G minor - Purcell.
> 
> ...


What?? 

For people like me, could we have every poster post the next key in line, please! I mean, without your grace, I would never be able to post a favourite on this thread again!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Not exactly classical but sounds nice - Maple Leaf Rag played by Scott Joplin (piano roll) in A♭ major.






Oh if want a "classical piece" - Frédéric Chopin - "Heroic" Polonaise Op. 53






The next up will be A♭ minor rather than the more usual enharmonic G# minor. OK it's a bit of a challenge, but we know you can do it.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

A-flat major, which has always seemed to me to be quite a gentle key:
Mahler Symphony No. 2, Second Movement Andante, cond. Schoenberg

...a little late. Well, the minor-key sections of this are notated in G# minor...

But here's something that's not!
Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 12, Third Movement Funeral March


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The next poster should tackle B flat major. 
Thanks for all the fab suggestions. :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

If I follow correctly, we are onto B-flat major now?

If so, *Brahms*' exquisite *2nd Piano Concerto* comes to mind, pulled off birlliantly here by Celibidache and Barenboim.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Next is B flat minor. Coming on brilliantly...


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> A-flat major, which has always seemed to me to be quite a gentle key:
> Mahler Symphony No. 2, Second Movement Andante, cond. Schoenberg
> 
> ]


That's quite remarkable to hear Schoenberg conducting ... shame about the sound quality.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Of course, Chopin's Nocturne Op 9 No 1 is in B flat minor. Definitely a favourite for me. 

Next up is C major, I suppose?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The next post up is C sharp major, as we're on to the black-note keys.





 - Glenn Gould plays Prelude & Fugue no3 in C-sharp major WTC 1

The next key now is C sharp minor.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope, D-flat major should be next:

Mahler - Urlicht

...unless you _really_ want something in C-sharp major instead...


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I am confused. Aren't we moving up on the A flat major scale? Or are we just picking all flat/sharp keys. An explanation would be really helpful.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Roma locuta est - causa finita est.
The stress levels are getting to me!!!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

shangoyal said:


> I am confused. Aren't we moving up on the A flat major scale? Or are we just picking all flat/sharp keys. An explanation would be really helpful.


We're going through the flat and sharp keys, because they were skipped before. I think the next time around, we'll go through chromatically instead. Less confusion!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm so confused I may have to _scale_ back my effort.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

None of these dreadful enharmonic equivalents. If it's good enough for Mahler, it's good enough for me! Mahler Symphony No.5 1st movement Trauermarsch (Funeral March) (C-sharp minor).






Next up the D♭'s (or D# minor if you like Bach).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I may be wrong but after the b flat minor intro, the main theme to Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto #1 is in D Flat major, I believe. :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I may be wrong but after the b flat minor intro, the main theme to Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto #1 is in D Flat major, I believe. :tiphat:


... until a little later in the movement Pete delves into the depths and darkness of B-flat minor once again. :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I'm so confused I may have to _scale_ back my effort.


To avoid such confusion, I think following Ingelou's directions is _key_.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

E-flat major?

I know I should go for the Eroica, or Mahler's Eighth, or Bruckner's Fourth, or Schumann's Third, one of those large-scale symphonies in this key, but I'm going to throw a curveball out there.

Bach: Cantata BWV 54 - Widerstehe doch der Suende


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> ... until a little later in the movement Pete delves into the depths and darkness of B-flat minor once again. :tiphat:


Yes and whatever happened to that wonderful D Flat Major melody?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ingelou's directions - no pressure, then! Reminds me of the proverb, 'In the country of the blind, the one-eyed man is King.'

I say we're on D flat minor. Wiki says that 'La Traviata' ends decisively on D flat minor.
So here we are:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> To avoid such confusion, I think following Ingelou's directions is _key_.


Works for me. That way I wouldn't have to _scale_ back. I'm just bursting with _minor_ ideas, always the _key_ to my success on TC.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It's Mayhem! 
Can't decide whether to pour myself a pernod or emigrate to Ulan Bator.

Right - we've had D flat minor, the ending of La Traviata.

Then we have Mahlerian's suggestion for E flat major, see post 38 above. Repeated here - it's J. S. Bach (1685-1750) Widerstehe doch der Sünde (Cantata BWV 54). Link is 




What comes next? E flat minor!!!!! Please, someone.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Lets have both D# minor and E♭ minor.

Bach- Well-Tempered Clavier- Vol. I- Prelude&Fugue No.8 (E flat-D sharp minor) BWV 853






Next up will be F - probably sharp.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Let's just take the WTC for everything and go to sleep!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Let's just take the WTC for everything and go to sleep!


Nah, that's the Goldbergs! Even Bach doesn't do some of the weird keys like A# minor for that you need to go to Rink!

Next up will be F - probably sharp.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

shangoyal said:


> Let's just take the WTC for everything and go to sleep!


No, F-sharp major it is!

Messiaen: Turangalila Symphony Finale


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

F sharp minor - Haydn's Farewell Symphony, no 45, performed by Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music:






I think after the G black note major & minor keys, we should revert to my original idea - A major, A minor, B major, B minor - but allow posters a choice of introducing keys major and minor on the sharp or flat suitable for the key-letter if they want to and if, unlike me , they know what they're doing.










Hoping to scale down the argy-bargy and reach a natural calm.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

At this end of the circle we get all enharmonic G♭ & F# or G# and A♭. However, there are some possibilities- Claude Debussy, La Fille aux cheveux de lin (apologies for the mannered performance) in G♭ major.






If you want to pick another G + accidental minor feel free to do so or as Ingélou said move on to the next cycle beginning A of any sort major.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A Major. Mozart Keyboard Concerto #23.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A minor - Robert Schumann, Piano Concerto in A minor.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A flat major: Edward Elgar Symphony #1






I guess that qualifies as "A of any sort major".


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Chopin - Nocturne Op.9 No.1 in B Flat minor

Have I got that right? Maybe it was supposed to be B Flat Major....


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Yes and whatever happened to that wonderful D Flat Major melody?


I believe he hoped he would silence those naysayers who critiqued Pete's tendencies to over-use a gorgeous melody ... evidently, an entirely different mob has haunted him ever since.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> I believe he hoped he would silence those naysayers who critiqued Pete's tendencies to over-use a gorgeous melody ... evidently, an entirely different mob has haunted him ever since.


I'm waiting for someone to "reconstruct" the Tchaikovsky 1 with that famous melody repeated and/or developed.

After it's done, file it under "Famous Major Disasters" directly under the Titanic and the Hindenburg.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Ravel "Bolero".
I don't know if this has already been done but it could maybe come under both C major and C# major because of the key change at the end.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

We can't skip B minor! It's one of my favorite keys!

Berg: Sonata op. 1, orch. Theo Verbey


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Ravel "Bolero".
> I don't know if this has already been done but it could maybe come under both C major and C# major because of the key change at the end.


I thought it modulated to E major just before the end. Although as other instruments come in and double the tune, they do so (from the middle onward) in G and E to reinforce the melody. Great pick though.


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.nasa.gov/centers/goddard/universe/black_hole_sound.html


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

^ ^ ^ ^ - Somewhat akin to 'The Music of the Spheres'!

Key of C minor - Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto Number 2





Next is some sort of D major...


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

D major up next?

For piano works, I'd nominate Beethoven's 15th piano sonata
Haydn's Piano Sonata No. 30

For Chamber works, how about

Chausson - Concerto in D for violin and string quartet
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 3

For Orchestral works, 

Glazunov- Symphony No. 3
Mahler - Symphony No. 1


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Has Mozart's Requiem in D minor been done yet?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Has Mozart's Requiem in D minor been done yet?


It will never actually be "done". Mozart died before it could be finished. :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

echo said:


> http://www.nasa.gov/centers/goddard/universe/black_hole_sound.html


If I'm not mistaken, Mahler had lined-up 'Song Of a Distant Black Hole' as his next project, had he finished the 10th.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Are we onto D-flat major?

If so, I present the _adagio_ from *Mahler's 9th*, via Bernstein.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, cross-posted with Skilmarilion! Actually, I'd worked out that we were on to E whatever major, as we'd had Bruce's list of D major works (post 60) and Moonlight Sonata's suggestion of the Mozart Requiem for D minor. 
But extra posts gratefully accepted!

Bring up to speed: another D minor is Cesar Franck's Symphony:





Then E flat major: Beethoven, The Eroica





Next post up should be an E minor...


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Still confused... are we going on chromatically?

E flat major: Schubert's Piano Trio No.2 Op. 100

Ps Sorry cross-posted with Ingelou


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No, we're not. It would be too complex, & would just mix people up, especially when there are chatty posts in between.

My original idea was based on white notes, A major, A minor, B major, B minor. Then we had a series which tried to do the sharp and flat scales major and minor.

But it led to all manner of confusion. So let's keep it simple. We're going E major (of whatever sort), then E minor (of whatever sort) then on to F major (any sort) then F minor etc.
But if people want to add an extra before it moves on, that would be fine.

So, @GioCar, you've added an extra E flat major *(for which, I thank you :tiphat* ,* 
and the next is an E minor work.*

Hope that helps!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

E minor: Bach's Partita BWV 830, here with Andràs Schiff

F Major next please


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

This should move up the 12-tone scale by semi-tones. A, then Bb, B, C, Db/C#, D, Eb and so on. All this white-keys-then-black-keys is really confusing.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

F Major: Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony, No. 6!!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

maestro267 said:


> This should move up the 12-tone scale by semi-tones. A, then Bb, B, C, Db/C#, D, Eb and so on. All this white-keys-then-black-keys is really confusing.


Trouble with that is you get stuck with enharmonic equivalents e.g. the Bach Prelude in E flat minor and Fugue in D#. It's simplest to pick a note and then add an accidental if you feel like it.

Anyway upwards and onwards to some form of F minor.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

F# minor (though Baroque tuning is the same as our modern F natural, so let's call it both!):
Bach: Mass in B minor, Kyrie 2


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

But E flat major is so so so different in mood to E major. Let's stick to the standard accidentals. Like, you don't get works in D sharp major, they're in E flat. Or you don't get works in D-flat minor, it's usually C-sharp minor.*

(*Barring extremely rare exceptions, of course.)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

F minor. Tchaikovsky Symphony #4!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

G Major. Mozart Keyboard Concerto #17!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

G Minor = Beethoven's 2nd Cello Sonata, a favorite of mine


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

K




A Major: Mozart keyboard Concerto # 12!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

*Rachmaninov* - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor






... performed here by a somewhat talented pianist.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A minor: Grieg Piano Concerto!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

B Major: J.S. Bach WTC Book One:



Prelude #23.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

B Minor: Dvorak Cello Concerto!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> B Minor: Mahler Symphony #7


Boo! Only the introduction is in B minor, with the rest of the 1st movement turning to E minor although there are always hints at C major. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> Boo! Only the introduction is in B minor, with the rest of the 1st movement turning to E minor although there are always hints at C major. :tiphat:


Yes. I thought better of it and changed to the Dvorak Cello Concerto!!!

Hope to see more participation here.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Skipped B Flat Major: Mozart Keyboard Concerto #15.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

B flat minor: J.S. Bach WTC Book One: Prelude #22.






And so it goes.......

Someone else can initiate a new cycle.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

C major: Shostakovich, Symphony no. 7, Leningrad - 




Next up - C minor/ C sharp minor


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

maestro267 said:


> This should move up the 12-tone scale by semi-tones. A, then Bb, B, C, Db/C#, D, Eb and so on. All this white-keys-then-black-keys is really confusing.


No 'should' about it: please read the initial post. The thread is a *game*, and after a lot of confusion and questions from various people, including the OP (me ), and a lot of fabulous posts (thanks, amigos) it has finally got on to an even keel.
Sigh of relief... 

The principle of the game is A (major, then minor) - B (major, then minor) - C (major, then minor) and so on through to G.
But you can have, say, B flat major instead of B major. 
It's up to whoever is the next poster to find a wonderful piece of music, and give us all much pleasure.

Next post should be key of C minor or key of C sharp minor, please. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

C# minor  Prokofiev's Symphony No. 7 1st Movement






Now some form of D major.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

D Major: Fasch Trumpet Concerto!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Don't have any. I like 'em all.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

D minor: Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

E flat major - Haydn, Symphony no. 22, 'The Philosopher' - Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music:





Next: E minor (or E flat minor)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

E minor: Dvorak New World Symphony!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

F major: Ludwig Spohr(1784-1859):Symphony Nº4,Op.86"Die Weihe der Töne"(1832):





Next is F minor.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

F minor: Chopin Piano Concerto #2!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

G Major: J.S. Bach Brandenburg Concerto #4!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

G minor - Chopin's Nocturne Op 37 No 1

The No 2 of Op 37 is even more gorgeous, it's considered Chopin's most beautiful melody. But alas! It's in G major.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

A major: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Clarinet Quintet K. 581


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A Minor: Schumann Piano Concerto!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

B Flat Major: Schubert Piano Sonata D960!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

B Flat minor: Walton Symphony No. 1!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

B Major: Chopin, Nocturne Opus 32 #1!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

B minor: Brahms Clarinet Quintet!






And so it goes.....

ewig....ewig....ewig............


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

C major: Mozart 41st Symphony.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

C Minor: Beethoven's Choral Fantasia


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

D major
Schoenberg Op.2 Lieder No. 4 "Waldsonne"


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

D minor: Schoenberg String Quartet Op.7


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

E Major: Bruckner Symphony No. 7


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

E minor: Rameau, Keyboard Suite in E Minor, Pièces de Clavessin


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Whoops! E Flat Major: Mozart Horn Concerto #3


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

E Flat minor: Chopin Nocturne Opus 9, Number 2.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nocturne Op. 9, No. 2 is in E flat MAJOR. The person who uploaded that video made a mistake.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

maestro267 said:


> Nocturne Op. 9, No. 2 is in E flat MAJOR. The person who uploaded that video made a mistake.


Thanks. The closest example I could find without repeating myself from a previous go round is J.S. Bach WTC Book 2 Prelude #8 in D# minor. Couldn't find it played alone though, so no musical example was listed. Forgive me!


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

There aren't many works at all in E flat minor. The only two symphonies I know of are Prokofiev's and Miaskovsky's Sixths.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

This song begins in D minor, but ends in E-flat minor:
Mahler: Ich hab ein gluhend Messer


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

Shouldn't the E-Flats come before the E's? Let's get an order down on this thread! 

Since E's and E-Flats were both named on this page, I'll just start from F Major:

Schumann's Konzertstuck For Four Horns And Orchestra


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Musical examples included when possible please. Let's get the protocol down on this thread!!

F minor: Brahms Piano Quintet


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's Lenny with the _adagietto_, in F major.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Stop the argy-bargy.  All contributions gratefully received. As far as order goes, if you stick to A - B - C - D - E - F- G, and within the 'letters', first major and then minor, you can put as many contributions as you like, and use keys with sharp or flat in the title as it pleases you. Just so long as the music is fab...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

G flat major - Debussy Girl with the Flaxen Hair


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

G Major: Haydn Symphony No. 88


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

G minor: Haydn Symphony #83


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

maestro267 said:


> There aren't many works at all in E flat minor. The only two symphonies I know of are Prokofiev's and Miaskovsky's Sixths.


Wiki suggests: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



> One of the few symphonies written in this key is Prokofiev's Symphony No. 6. A few other less well-known Soviet composers also wrote symphonies in this key, such as Andrei Eshpai, Jānis Ivanovs (fourth symphony Atlantis, 1941), Ovchinnikov and Nikolai Myaskovsky. Aram Khachaturian wrote his Toccata in E-flat minor while studying under Myaskovsky.
> 
> It is also the key in which Dmitri Shostakovich composed his final string quartet.
> 
> ...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Ab major





Elgar Symphony #1

(I hope this one hasn't been mentioned before)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. I did, but I won't tell anybody.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

A minor: how about Elgar's Piano Quintet?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

B flat major: Vivaldi Concerto RV 547 -


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

B Flat minor: Rachmaninoff Piano Sonata No. 2.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Bringing this thread back from Page 3...

C major - Beethoven's 1st symphony

C minor - Bach's Keyboard Partita No. 2


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

D Flat Major: Schubert, _Die Forelle_


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rameau - Cinquième Concert in D Minor - Mov. 1/3 -


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven Violin Concerto in D Major


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Bach, prelude partita n.3 in *E Major* BWV 1006, François Fernandez/baroque violin


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dvorak, "New World" Symphony in E minor.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Vivaldi, "Autumn" Concerto in F Major.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

F minor: Joseph Haydn Symphony #49 La Passione


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

G major: Avison - Concerto Grosso in G Major Op. 4 No. 6


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Zelenka Trio Sonata No.2 in G minor:

Here's the Allegro:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach WTC Prelude and Fugue A Flat Major


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Mozart's Piano Sonata in A Major, K331.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hummel Piano Concerto in A minor.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Prelude and Fugue in B Flat Major, WTC Book One.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I expect it's already been mentioned, but the on =ly B Flat Minor work I really know is the Tchaikovsky piano concerto.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Prelude and Fugue in B Flat minor, WTC Book One.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Prelude and Fugue in B Major, WTC Book Two.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Are we using the WTC for filler?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Handel Concerto Grosso in B minor Opus 6, No. 12.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach, Prelude in C Major, WTC Book Two.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto in C minor.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach WTC Book One: Prelude and Fugue in C# Major.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Gustav Mahler Symphony #5 in C# minor.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Beethoven Piano Sonata in C# Minor


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book Two Prelude and Fugue in D Major.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J. S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book One Prelude and Fugue in D minor.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J. S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book Two Prelude and Fugue in E Flat Major.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book One Prelude and Fugue in E Flat minor.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J. S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book One Prelude and Fugue in E Major.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book One Prelude and Fugue in E minor.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book One Prelude and Fugue in F Major.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S, Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two Prelude and Fugue in F minor.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book One Prelude and Fugue in F# Major.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

This has got to be a new record!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book One Prelude and Fugue in F# minor.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Surely this counts as spamming.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> This has got to be a new record!


Nah, it's just his latest CD! 

Give the guy a break, he's just trying to catch PetrB and Sid James.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Nah, it's just his latest CD!
> 
> Give the guy a break, he's just trying to catch PetrB and Sid James.


It took me a long time to find each of those examples on YouTube.

This kind of thread can go on forever, going through the keys over and over, ad infinitum.

Delete all my examples if you want to.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Dvorak - Symphony No. 8 in G major


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One Fugue in G minor.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Albinoni - Oboe Concerto in G Minor, Op 9

I should have known I'd be slow here. I'll be searching my iTunes for a piece in H Major. So far it's been fruitless but I actually do have all day. I won't quit on this one.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven Sonata #31 in A Flat Major.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

hpowders said:


> It took me a long time to find each of those examples on YouTube.
> 
> This kind of thread can go on forever, going through the keys over and over, ad infinitum.
> 
> Delete all my examples if you want to.


Don't be silly. I want to give you a break from the criticism. That's why I liked them!

Well done! :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Dvorak - Symphony No. 8 in G major


Hurray hurray - a break from WTC! Thank you, *thank* you!

We're on A minor: Rameau, Suite in A minor, 1728:





As the OP, I have to say I didn't see the thread churning out for ever and ever, like the salt mill on the sea bed in the Russian folk tale. I thought we'd have some original suggestions, and maybe some observations on what difference keys make.

But you bring these threads into the world, and have to learn to let go, and let them live their own lives.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart Piano Concerto #12 in A Major.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Following up Ingélou's Rameau A-minor work.

*Beethoven - Piano Sonata #29* "*Hammerklavier*" in B-Flat Major also known as _Große Sonate für das Hammerklavier_

This is my second favorite Beethoven piano sonata, perhaps my favorite, I can't decide between 29 and 32! Now THIS is torturing me! Decisions decisions. 

I wish I was knowledgeable about chords, keys, and such to offer some useful musical commentary. All I can offer is my love of these works.

Regarding the fugue in the Finale.

"_This fugue, which Stravinsky called both inexhaustible and exhausting[citation needed], ranks alongside the last movement of Piano Sonata No. 31, Op. 110, the "Et Vitam Venturi" fugue in the Missa solemnis, Op. 123, and the Große Fuge, Op. 133, as Beethoven's most daring and extensive late explorations of the contrapuntal art._"


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Hurray hurray - a break from WTC! Thank you, *thank* you!


^^^

One can start again with Shostakovich 24 Preludes and Fugues Op. 87 :devil:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Hurray hurray - a break from WTC! Thank you, *thank* you!
> 
> We're on A minor: Rameau, Suite in A minor, 1728:
> 
> ...


It's a fun thread and an interesting way to explore music through a pattern. The obvious problem being when one person churns out responses faster than Vivaldi wrote concertos. It makes it difficult to impossible to listen to all the pieces, rendering the intent of the OP pointless. I can always type "A Major" in my iTunes search and find every piece I own in that key. That takes the fun out of letting others recommend things I don't own though, and I own A LOT. When there's 57 straight examples from the Well-Tempered Clavier, it defeats the purpose of the thread. No need to take it personally. Just take it easy.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Nobody could be more ignorant on TalkClassical than the OP on this thread. :lol:

:tiphat: Thanks for *all* the contributions, amigos - there's a lot for me to listen to here, and it was very nice of you to join in.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Some keys are quite rare and the WTC is one of the few places one can find them: F Sharp Major; F Sharp minor; G Sharp minor; D Sharp minor. The others though, admittedly are pretty easy to find. So enough of WTC. I agree!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I just typed "F sharp minor" in my iTunes search and it brought up 47 pieces by the likes of Mahler, Corelli, Shostakovich, Rachmaninoff, Beethoven, Brahms, Liszt, Chopin, Haydn, Saint Saens, Scarlatti, Schubert, and Glazunov. Apparently, it's not THAT rare.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

My favorite work that I know of in F-Sharp Minor is Brahms' 5th Hungarian Dance. How can you not love this piece, the charm, humor, and joviality are contagious! 






Claudio Abbado - Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

scratchgolf said:


> I just typed "F sharp minor" in my iTunes search and it brought up 47 pieces by the likes of Mahler, Corelli, Shostakovich, Rachmaninoff, Beethoven, Brahms, Liszt, Chopin, Haydn, Saint Saens, Scarlatti, Schubert, and Glazunov. Apparently, it's not THAT rare.


Mahler's 10th Symphony is (contrary to some sources) in F-sharp _major_, though the introduction to the first movement is in F-sharp minor, and the second movement is in that key.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler's 10th Symphony is (contrary to some sources) in F-sharp _major_, though the introduction to the first movement is in F-sharp minor, and the second movement is in that key.


Upon further investigation, it wasn't even Symphony 10 my search pulled, as it's listed in F-sharp major. It was Symphony 5 in C-sharp minor. It picked up the "F" in finale for an exact match.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> I just typed "F sharp minor" in my iTunes search and it brought up 47 pieces by the likes of Mahler, Corelli, Shostakovich, Rachmaninoff, Beethoven, Brahms, Liszt, Chopin, Haydn, Saint Saens, Scarlatti, Schubert, and Glazunov. Apparently, it's not THAT rare.


Good. Since you seem to be teeming with musical examples, why not post some of these examples in the spirit of the thread.....unless something else is at work here????


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Nobody could be more ignorant on TalkClassical than the OP on this thread. :lol:
> 
> :tiphat: Thanks for *all* the contributions, amigos - there's a lot for me to listen to here, and it was very nice of you to join in.


No problem. Glad to help. The forwarding address I should send the WTC, Books One and Two?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Good. Since you seem to be teeming with musical examples, why not post some of these examples in the spirit of the thread.....unless something else is at work here????


Wiki as ever is a godsend. If you type a key in e.g. d# minor it will give you a list of compositions in that key. IMSLP can be a bit hit or miss.

Sometimes the WTC is the only source e.g. BVW 853 Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1 No 8: Prelude in E-flat minor, Fugue in D-sharp minor (the enharmonic key of E-flat minor)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Duh - at least I now know what WTC stands for! 

Maybe we should have a thread suggesting alternatives: Winter Trees Conference; Wikipedia Triumph Celebrated; Woollen Thermal Chemises....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Duh - at least I now know what WTC stands for!
> 
> Maybe we should have a thread suggesting alternatives: Winter Trees Conference; Wikipedia Triumph Celebrated; Woollen Thermal Chemises....


Oh please. You are one of the most well-rounded posters on TC, and now a violinist on top of that!!! Admirable stuff! :tiphat:

You even know how to change font size. Impressive!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Wiki as ever is a godsend. If you type a key in e.g. d# minor it will give you a list of compositions in that key. IMSLP can be a bit hit or miss.
> 
> Sometimes the WTC is the only source e.g. BVW 853 Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1 No 8: Prelude in E-flat minor, Fugue in D-sharp minor (the enharmonic key of E-flat minor)


Yes. That's what I was getting at, but "over-enthusiasm for WTC". Guilty as charged!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Yes. That's what I was getting at, but "over-enthusiasm for WTC". Guilty as charged!


There's no such thing as "over-enthusiasm for WTC". The thought is absurd.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Is it time for G Major now? May I recommend the Beethoven Sonatina? You'll probably recognise the melody in the first movement.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^Are you attempting to awaken the sleeping giant?

By the way, are you familiar with Bach's WTC? 

If not, let me know. I have some interesting examples....48 to be exact.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Alessandro Scarlatti - Sonata vigesima quarta in G minor - 





*And that -* *she pointed out, with a meaningful look in her eyes * * - is the end of yet another series of A-G major/minor keys.
Time to let the giant doze off - or to change metaphors, to cram the genie back in the bottle, kicking and screaming.

Pax vobiscum, omnes.*


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> ^^^Are you attempting to awaken the sleeping giant?
> 
> By the way, are you familiar with Bach's WTC?
> 
> If not, let me know. I have some interesting examples....48 to be exact.


Yes. I thought its alarm clock might be faulty.
I am indeed familiar with WTC. I have the score of 24 of your examples, and the others on record. Lovely pieces.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Alessandro Scarlatti - Sonata vigesima quarta in G minor -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then may I recommend one final work?
Here it is:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes. I thought its alarm clock might be faulty.
> I am indeed familiar with WTC. I have the score of 24 of your examples, and the others on record. Lovely pieces.


It was actually meant to be a joke. I wasn't really questioning your musical knowledge. Sorry!

Also when the OP writes in Latin, things have gotten very, very serious! 

A Pax on our houses?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> ... Also when the OP writes in Latin, things have gotten very, very serious!  ...


I must try that sometime. 
Vaughan Williams FUIT composer magnus!
(apologies for my bad Latin, I probably made a mistake there somewhere!)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Lullius erat homo malus sed optimus compositor carminum. 
Et Biber regit - ita vero!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm enrolling in Berlitz at dawn!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I wish they taught Latin in New Zealand schools.
(I'm probably the only one who does, though...)


----------

